
Reaching Startups? - londonlyric
Hi guys. Me and my team creates awesome animated explainer videos for startups and established companies at lonricstudios.c o m. What is the best way to reach these companies?
======
mindcrime
Cold call, cold email. BUT... if you do cold email or cold call people,
PLEASE, for the love of
(God|Satan|Allah|Dionysus|Zeus|Zoroaster|FSM|$WHATEVER) don't send a generic,
non-specific pitch which is all about your company, your services, and what
you can do. Send something that's about the frickin' customer. Research the
people you contact _before_ contacting them, and make your pitch about _their_
needs, and _their_ problems. Focus on the customer first and foremost, and
only briefly mention what you do, and solicit permission to advance to a
deeper relationship.

Getting untargeted, generic spam is just annoying as hell. Don't be that guy.

~~~
londonlyric
Great advice. Thanks so much for that. It makes a lot of sense.

------
dangrossman
Sales. Introduce yourself over e-mail with a quick pitch about how you can
help them. At least 3 other "we create awesome animated explainer videos for
startups" sites have pitched me in the past few months that way.

~~~
londonlyric
Great advise, I will do that. Thanks;)

------
makerops
Do you have contact info you want to share? I am also in the same boat as you,
but in a completely different area (development/operations-as-a-service is the
best way I have come up with to describe it). Maybe we can collaborate, and
share info etc? (email in my profile)

~~~
londonlyric
Sure. I am at teamlonric@lonricstudios.com

------
andrewhillman
Go to sites that you feel could benefit if they had an explainer video and
reach out to them in a personal way. Keep the cold email very short. No canned
messages.

~~~
londonlyric
Awesome advise Andrew. Thanks;)

------
londonlyric
We are looking for a sales person. We're offering 20% commission for each
project.

------
londonlyric
This is great advice guys. Please keep it coming, and thank you:)

